# Euro Switch???



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

so i bought a euro switch from BFi my switch was shot anyways it wouldn't turn just the headlights on without fogs. when i was at bfi they told me i would be able to turn on my fogs with out having the headlights on. I put the switch in and all it did was fix my oem switch so now i can have my fog lights off and just run head lights. sounds stupid but the only reason i bought the switch was so i can turn on the fog lights without the head lights. how do i get it to do that? it also has like an extra pull on the switch which seems to be for a rear fog any info on that cus that does nothing?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Behind your headlight switch bridge these two wires with some wire of at least equal gauge:

black w/ red stripe = main power

green w/ white stripe = fogs

After that you can turn your fog lights on while the switch is in the parking lights position. This is how I've had my car setup for awhile.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes the extra chick is for the rear fogs on the Euro models


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks that helps.  will try this soon. how can i get the rear fog?? i'd like to get that working after i spent 150 on this switch


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/product_detail.php?default_product=2021


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

So i dont have this euro switch, but i can get my fogs to come on when the drl's are on by doing this wire jumping trick?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep- works the same way with both switches. All the euro switch adds is the rear fogs and nothing else.

Also in Europe next to the dimmer switch they have a headlight leveling switch I believe- now that's something I'd like to have on my car...

picture of what looks like the same part on a b5...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait what? That's awesome haha. I want a leveling switch lol


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

mine doesn't have the leveling thing???


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bvgoosedd said:


> mine doesn't have the leveling thing???


 Hmmm


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

that's mine


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Its only for a rear fog, not for front fogs on with parking (driving) lights :thumbdown: You could rewire the switch to do whatever you want, but there is some gamble factor since it could theoretically cause a fire unless wired by someone with electrical know-how. I haven't rewired my switch :laugh:


----------



## ta79pr2 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Using Fog lights without headlights & DRL's*

Using the stock switch, one could connect pin 5 to pin 2 (via a fused lead 7.5amp) if you want fog lights via the fog light switch when just the parking lights are on.









/////////Summary of TT/TDI items following a conversion via the following URL: http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/ta79pr


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is my 9 and 1/2 year old Fotki that shows how to do this. Very easy, and my car hasn't burned to the ground yet...


----------

